# For sale section



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

can someone please steer me in the right direction please i cant for the life of me find it!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

It's now the Classified Section .... there's a button at the top to click onto.

Bels x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Thankyou Bels.x no wonder i couldnt find it i was looking in the wrong place lol.x


----------

